# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  من نمیتونم حالم بده :(

## peony

من پزشکی میخواستم ولی نمیتونممممممممممممممم
حالم بده

اول گفتم نرم کنکور بدم
حالا میگم برم 

بزنم پرستاری تهران ازاد
بعد سال بعد پزشکی ازاد بیارم همون واحد

 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 

هی میگفتم داروسازی داروسازی

ولی واقعا ته دلم دوسش ندارمممممممممم

----------


## vahyd

من جاتون بودم 2روز قبل از کنکور به خودمو بقیه استرس نمیدادم . هرکاری کردی کردی دیگه الان فقط باید به این فکر کنی که بهترینتو بذاری وسط . اینطوری از همینیم که هستی عقب میفتی . برو به امید خدا

----------


## peony

مرسی اخه میخوام منطقی ب قضیه نگاه کنمم

حالا ب نظرتون اینکه بخوام برم پرستاری اشتباه هست یا نه

----------


## Mohammadreza69

دوست عزیز حالت بده یعنی چی؟استرس داری یا چی?

----------


## peony

اره تپش قلب دارم و دلهره حس بدیههههههههههه

----------


## peony

نمیخوام خودمو عذاب بدم تحت فشار بزارم
ولی دو  دلم موندم سر دوراهی ایا ارزش داره برم سر جلسه یا نه

قطعا و یقینا پزشکی محاله قبوله بشم
منم فقط پزشکی

----------


## peony

گفتم برم پرستاری امسال
ولی بعد میگم نمیخواد ارزش ندره

میدونیین سر چند راهی

----------


## sajad564

> گفتم برم پرستاری امسال
> ولی بعد میگم نمیخواد ارزش ندره
> 
> میدونیین سر چند راهی


وسواسی هستی؟؟

----------


## وحید ی

> مرسی اخه میخوام منطقی ب قضیه نگاه کنمم
> 
> حالا ب نظرتون اینکه بخوام برم پرستاری اشتباه هست یا نه



سلام...در حال حاظر و توی این زمان صرفا باید به تلاشتون منطقی نگاه کنید...اگه در حد پزشکی تلاش نکردید پس پزشکی نمیارید...
و از اونجاییکه فقط پزشکی میخواید حرف از پرستاری زدن دیگه معنی نمیده
فرضا شما پرستاری هم قبول شدید و رفتید دانشگاه فکر میکنید با درسای پرستاری میتونید واسه کنکور بخونید؟! هر کی گفته میتونید درک درستی از کنکور و پزشکی نداشته...
از طرف دیگه اگه قرار یه سال دیگه بمونید چرا ازاد ...؟!برای ملی بخونید ...
در کل برای اینکه استرس و عذاب وجدان نداشته باشید امسال کنکور بدید و بعد کنکور اگه احساس کردید پزشکی نمیارید با یه برنامه دقیق و حساب شده بشینید برای سال بعد

----------


## peony

پرستاری سال اول سخته؟
گفتم 4 تا واحدم تظبیق بدم 
یکمم تو محیط کاریشون باشم

----------


## وحید ی

> پرستاری سال اول سخته؟
> گفتم 4 تا واحدم تظبیق بدم 
> یکمم تو محیط کاریشون باشم


اصلا شما سال کنکور رشته تربیت بدنی هم بری دچار مشکل میشی کار به سخت بودن و اسون بودن نداره...دیگه خیلی طاقت بیارید تا ترم دوم هست بعد اون ترم دوم حتما باید مرخصی بگیرید...اونوقت اون 4 تا واحدی که شما میخواید تطبیق بدید ارزش بهم خوردن تمرکز و دور شدن از پزشکی رو نداره

----------


## zahra abdi

انقدر به خودتون استرس ندید سعی کنید به خودتون بقبولونید که شما زحمتتون رو کشید پس باقیش با خدا اینکه شما نتیجه ای ببینید یا نه دیگه با شما مربوط نیست باقیش با تقدیر شماست 





ممهم اینکه شما تلاش کرده باشید حتی اگه تلاس شما به اندازه 1 تست باشه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mohammadreza69

اگه کنکور ندی عمرتو تلف کردی!بعد میتونی به خودت بقبولونی یک سال از عمرت برای هیچی رفت؟...ببین من هم استرس داشتم(الان هم دارم ولی خیلی کم)،صحبت کردن با یه آدمی که خیرخواهه(ترجیحا خانواده)خیلی میتونه کمکت کنه!برای کاهش استرس دم نوش های گیاهی هم بد نیس!
بیشتر به روز بعد کنکور فکر کن که دیگه بدون دغدغه از خواب پامیشی،این کمکت میکنه!
---------------
راجع به قبولی هم واقعا منصفانه بشین حساب و کتاب کن ببین اگه امسال قبول نشدی سال بعد حتما قبول میشی یا نه....ولی حتما کنکور رو برو،ممکنه بعدا پشیمون بشی،ولی اگه کنکور بدی و قبول نشی چیزی رو از دست ندادی!
برو دختر جون ،برو درستو بخون،به جمعه هم فکر نکن برو هر چی میتونی بشین بخون،چون یه قدم به هدفت نزدیک ترت میکنه
در پایان این تویی که مشخص میکنی چی باید بشه....برو که تو تنهایی باید قایق پارویی ات رو از تو گرداب در بیاری،وگرنه مثل بقیه که به گل نشستن تو هم جزوی از بستر دریای زندگی میشی
موفق و تندرست و بدون استرس باشی :Y (565):

----------


## peony

نه کسی از خانواده م نمیدونه کنکوریم

میدونم ک امسال نمیارم 

فقط ی نفر میدونست ک اشکمو در اورد الان حس میکردم درکم کنه میگه نرو پزشکی

دلم شکست

----------


## peony

دوستان من دبیرستانی نیستم

----------


## loveooooops

*ای بابا من عاشق پرستاریم
اگه دختر مهربونی هستی و دوست داری به دیگران کمک کنی 
پرستاری عالیه
همه که نباید دکتر مهندس بشن 
*

----------


## صادق خان

> من پزشکی میخواستم ولی نمیتونممممممممممممممم
> حالم بده
> 
> اول گفتم نرم کنکور بدم
> حالا میگم برم 
> 
> بزنم پرستاری تهران ازاد
> بعد سال بعد پزشکی ازاد بیارم همون واحد
> 
> ...


امیدوارم سوئ برداشت نشه از نظر
ولی  من فک میکنم پزشکی برا خانوما سمه ینی یه چیز تو مایه های افتضاح
8سال برن درس بخونن بدش بشه سنشون حدود 28 بعد گیریم نخوان ادامه بدن 
میشینن خونه منتظر ک یه جراح 35ساله بیاد بعد کلی از خوشای زندگیشون از دس رفته تو اون سنا 
کلا از هر ذاویه فک کنی یه مفسده هس ک ان از ذاویه 45 درجه ک الان من هستم برداشت میشد
بقیه ذاویه ها ایشالا بعدن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## peony

دختر مهربون ک هستم :Yahoo (1):  هههه

----------


## peony

بچه ها مرسی
تصمیممو گرفتم نمیرم سر جلسه
چون میدونم بعدش میشینم کلی گریه میکنم غصه میخورم ک چرا خوب نخوندم .... 
مرسی از دوستایی ک پیغام خصوصی دادن
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ollare

سلام ببینید:
اول اینکه الان زمان انتخاب رشته ی شمانیست؛حتی اگرکمترین آمادگی روهم داشته باشید،به جلسه برید
وباحال خوب ازمون بدید.این کارچندتامزیت داره:ترستون ازکنکوربعنوان یک غول میریزه.میفهمیدکنکورخیلی هم شاخ وشاخه نیست.باشرایط جلسه اشنایی پیدامیکنید.ومهمترازهمه اینکه میبینیدکه وقتی میگن کنکورسیاهی لشگره یعنی چی.وقتی هردرس روده درصدبزنید ازحجم خیلی خلیی زیادی ازداوطلبان جلویید،یعنی اینکه چشم هارابایدشست.
درمورداینکه پرستاری بریدیابمونید هم میتونم بهتون بگم که بستگی داره علایقتون چظوری باشه.
کسانی هستن که اسمون به زمین هم بیاد،ازرویاهاشون دست نمیکشن وباچنگ ودندون بهش میرسن وبرای رسیدن به هدفشون دیوانه هستن.
کسانی هم هستن که نه،اگه دررسیدن به هدفشون نتونستن،سعی میکنن درجاهای دیگه موفق نمودپیداکنن.
اگرازاون ادمایی هستین که هیچوقت نمیزارین ارزوهاتون بمیره،باتمام قواولبخندبه جلسه برید،بادلی آروم ولب خندون ازجلسه بیایدبیرون و برای هدفتون تلاش کنید.

----------


## nima2580

سلام بگو تا حالا چه چیزایی خوندی روش درس خودنتم بگو شاید کمکت کردیم ساله دیگه حداقل موفق بشی

----------


## MeysamHK9476

> *ای بابا من عاشق پرستاریم
> اگه دختر مهربونی هستی و دوست داری به دیگران کمک کنی 
> پرستاری عالیه
> همه که نباید دکتر مهندس بشن 
> *


چه خوب !

برای کسایی که همیشه علاقه دارن به دیگران کمک کنن خیلی رشته خوبیه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام ببینید:
> اول اینکه الان زمان انتخاب رشته ی شمانیست؛حتی اگرکمترین آمادگی روهم داشته باشید،به جلسه برید
> وباحال خوب ازمون بدید.این کارچندتامزیت داره:ترستون ازکنکوربعنوان یک غول میریزه.میفهمیدکنکورخیلی هم شاخ وشاخه نیست.باشرایط جلسه اشنایی پیدامیکنید.ومهمترازهمه اینکه میبینیدکه وقتی میگن کنکورسیاهی لشگره یعنی چی.وقتی هردرس روده درصدبزنید ازحجم خیلی خلیی زیادی ازداوطلبان جلویید،یعنی اینکه چشم هارابایدشست.
> درمورداینکه پرستاری بریدیابمونید هم میتونم بهتون بگم که بستگی داره علایقتون چظوری باشه.
> کسانی هستن که اسمون به زمین هم بیاد،ازرویاهاشون دست نمیکشن وباچنگ ودندون بهش میرسن وبرای رسیدن به هدفشون دیوانه هستن.
> کسانی هم هستن که نه،اگه دررسیدن به هدفشون نتونستن،سعی میکنن درجاهای دیگه موفق نمودپیداکنن.
> اگرازاون ادمایی هستین که هیچوقت نمیزارین ارزوهاتون بمیره،باتمام قواولبخندبه جلسه برید،بادلی آروم ولب خندون ازجلسه بیایدبیرون و برای هدفتون تلاش کنید.


احساس میکنم منوتو یه روحیم در دو بدن.

آخه تمام حرفات مثه منه.هم پرامیدی همم پر انرژی

----------


## صادق خان

> احساس میکنم منوتو یه روحیم در دو بدن.
> 
> آخه تمام حرفات مثه منه.هم پرامیدی همم پر انرژی


منم هستم . :Yahoo (21): 
ناموسان تنبلیم کرد تایپ کنم

----------


## _7challenger6_

*الان n نفر پیدا میشن میگن منم نمیتونم . بهتون اثبات میکنن که حالشون از شما بدتره .*

----------


## laleh74

منم اعلام آمادگی میکنم.

از همین تریبون اعلامــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــ  میکنم حالم بده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR.MAM

> منم اعلام آمادگی میکنم.
> 
> از همین تریبون اعلامــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــ  میکنم حالم بده


تو دیگه چرا؟؟؟؟

----------


## laleh74

> تو دیگه چرا؟؟؟؟


چه چیز باعث شده که فکر کنید حال من خوبه؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 

دلیلش واضح و مبرهن هست....منم دلم چیز دیگه میخواد:/

----------


## صادق خان

> چه چیز باعث شده که فکر کنید حال من خوبه؟؟
> 
> دلیلش واضح و مبرهن هست....منم دلم چیز دیگه میخواد:/


چی می خواد؟

----------


## laleh74

> چی می خواد؟


Dentistry  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## صادق خان

> Dentistry


6سال طول میکشه 
حوصلشو داری؟

----------


## laleh74

> 6سال طول میکشه 
> حوصلشو داری؟


 :Yahoo (21): 
واقعا این دلیل میشه که به علاقم فک نکنم؟؟؟؟

اصن 10سال طول بکشه-.-

من دوسش دارم....حتی اگه بهش نرسم :Yahoo (12):

----------


## mhnz

> 6سال طول میکشه 
> حوصلشو داری؟



به حوصله نیست که :Yahoo (21): 

اینقد حااااال میکنن اونا که اصن نمیفهمن چطور میگذره !!!!!
دیدم که میگم!

----------


## صادق خان

> واقعا این دلیل میشه که به علاقم فک نکنم؟؟؟؟
> 
> اصن 10سال طول بکشه-.-
> 
> من دوسش دارم....حتی اگه بهش نرسم


 برا خانوما بحث سن ازدواج اینا پیش میاد برا همون گفتم 
 انشالا برسی 
دعا کردم برات
البته نمیگیره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## laleh74

> برا خانوما بحث سن ازدواج اینا پیش میاد برا همون گفتم 
>  انشالا برسی 
> دعا کردم برات
> البته نمیگیره


ازدواج الان مث زمان گذشته نیس...حتی تو 30سالگی هم ازدواج کنم واسم فرقی نداره.

مرسی..ایشالا میگیره :Yahoo (12):

----------


## mhnz

> ازدواج الان مث زمان گذشته نیس...حتی تو 30سالگی هم ازدواج کنم واسم فرقی نداره.
> 
> مرسی..ایشالا میگیره



اصن همه دارن دوران دانشجویی ازدواج میکنن :Yahoo (94):   :Yahoo (20): 
بحث این چیزا نیست که :Yahoo (21):

----------


## صادق خان

> ازدواج الان مث زمان گذشته نیس...حتی تو 30سالگی هم ازدواج کنم واسم فرقی نداره.
> 
> مرسی..ایشالا میگیره


یه جور میگین انگار من مال دوران مزوزوئیکم
نمیگیره  :Yahoo (21): 
مگه الان نتو اف کنی این دوروزو بخونی

----------


## _7challenger6_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _7challenger6_


الان n نفر پیدا میشن میگن منم نمیتونم . بهتون اثبات میکنن که حالشون از شما بدتره . 







 نوشته اصلی توسط laleh74


منم اعلام آمادگی میکنم.

از همین تریبون اعلامــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــ  میکنم حالم بده



دیدی گفتم .
 هروقت تو زندگی به جایی رسیدید که فکر کردید اوضاع خرابه . خدا رو شکر کنید و بدونید که آدمایی هستن که وعضشون خرابتره
*

----------


## maryam6784

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دیدی گفتم .
>  هروقت تو زندگی به جایی رسیدید که فکر کردید اوضاع خرابه . خدا رو شکر کنید و بدونید که آدمایی هستن که وعضشون خرابتره
> *


بله  من هستم☝☝😢😢

----------


## comet97

چقده تو سخت میگیری آدم باید انعطاف پذیر باشه و با شرایط خودشو وفق بده!!!  الانم برو سر جلسه اشکالی نداره؟؟؟؟به حرف بقیه هم اهمیت نده رتبتو هم لازم نیست به کسی بگی رفتن سر جلسه باعث یه تجربه میشه.و شما با رفتن سر جلسه هیچ چیزی رو از دست نمیدی برو و اگه کنکورتو واقعا بد دادی بیا ببعد از چندروز استراحت یه برنامه ریزی خوب کن و شروع کن به خوندن زیادم اعصاب خودتو خورد نکن.بخصوص برای درس

----------


## laleh74

> یه جور میگین انگار من مال دوران مزوزوئیکم
> نمیگیره 
> *مگه الان نتو اف کنی این دوروزو بخونی*



ای آدم زرنگ خواستید به این نتیجه برسم؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 

خیلی نامحسوس پیش رفتید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _7challenger6_

*مشکلات همیشه هست . تو زندگی هر آدمی نمیشه مشکلات نباشه . اما سختیا یه روزی تموم میشه  ویه روزی هم میشه روز شما 
این کلیپو ببینید امیدوارم هیچ وقت ناامید نشید و بقیه رو ناامید نکنید حتی اگر امیدی که میدید الکی باشه
لینک*

----------


## laleh74

سعی کنید به رویاتون برسید!

----------


## asas

> سعی کنید به رویاتون برسید!


لاله من اعتراض دارم.چرا اون که موفقه خانوم هستش و نا موفقه آقا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Chandler Bing

تو این روزای آخری فقط وقتی میام انجمن استرس کنکور دارم
مخصوصا وقتی تاپیکای اینجوری میبینم
کم کم دارم فکر میکنم یه مشکلی چیزی دارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## asas

> تو این روزای آخری فقط وقتی میام انجمن استرس کنکور دارم
> مخصوصا وقتی تاپیکای اینجوری میبینم
> کم کم دارم فکر میکنم یه مشکلی چیزی دارم


خب مشخصه دیگه.مشکلت کنکوره.شنبه خوب میشی

----------


## صادق خان

> ای آدم زرنگ خواستید به این نتیجه برسم؟؟
> 
> خیلی نامحسوس پیش رفتید


اره نگرف نقشم متاسفانه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> نمیخوام خودمو عذاب بدم تحت فشار بزارم
> ولی دو  دلم موندم سر دوراهی ایا ارزش داره برم سر جلسه یا نه
> 
> قطعا و یقینا پزشکی محاله قبوله بشم
> منم فقط پزشکی


برو حداقلش با شرایط محیطی و محل برگزاری اشنا شو ! 
تو سر دوراهی گیر نکردی تو میترسی که بری سر جلسه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## matrooke

نری 100 درصد پشیمون میشی :Yahoo (21):  اما بری احتمال داره پشیمون نشی! :Yahoo (21): 
پس برو

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> سعی کنید به رویاتون برسید!
> 
> فایل پیوست 57258


ببخشید فمنیست هستین شما؟

----------


## laleh74

> ببخشید فمنیست هستین شما؟



نهههه فقط طرفدار هم جنسام هستم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam2015

بچه هااا حال منم بده ولی فکر کنم به قول دوستان بعد کنکور راحت بشم و بمونم سال دیگه ههییی خدااا :Yahoo (65):

----------


## nima2580

خواهر بنده معدلش 18 شده برای تایین رشته  اولیت اولش  انسانی اولویت دومش فنی اولویت سوم کاردانش اولویت چهارمش تجربی اولویت  اخرش ریاضی 
الان یه دوستی داره معدلش 10 اولویت دومش ریاضیه 
میگن کامپیوتر اولویت بندی میکنه درسی که از بقیه ی درسا نمرش بیشتره رشته ی مربوطشو میزنه اولویت اول 
حالا وقتی میخوام انتخاب رشته کنیم میگن حتما باید بره انسانی یا فنی دیگه نمیدونم زوره یا اجبار

----------


## saj8jad

فهم و شعور داشتن هم خوب چیزیه  :Yahoo (75): 

تاپیک بسته  :Yahoo (21): 

حذف پست های نامرتبط + ثبت اخطار آخر  :Yahoo (21):

----------

